# Cont’d: Choosing a puppy, being abroad and flying ...



## carolina.ferralesl (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi, again. (Previous post …Many questions, specifically air travel) ...

After lots of looking around, and losing on a litter that did not bring up any females. I found a puppy last weekend. But the puppy I felt a connection with, was the one with no tail. She was born like that. These people have been breeders for around 30 years, and never had something similar. But she is so cute. Yet the breeders told me that they think she fits my personality and lifestyle, but that I must keep in mind, that people will ask constantly if she is actually a German Shepherd or not. 


Do you guys recommend getting such a puppy? She has been x-rayed already, and it seems everything is fine, they do contracts, and they have a great reputation here in Denmark. Is there anything I should ask? Or is this issue something risky for her future?

I must also ask again if anyone can share experience on long travels from Europe to the US with dogs?

Again thanks so much. I share some photos.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I would think it's pretty rare to be born without a tail. More than likely, mom bit the tail off during whelping... If you want her for a pet, you'd probably be just fine...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shes cute! She has this calm and focused expression that just makes me think she is going to be amazing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The puppy is adorable. @mnm is right, it is more likely that the tail got injured.

Do read up on all things tail before making this decision.








Why Dogs Have Tails


Ever wonder why your dog has a tail? It turns out there are many good reasons!




moderndogmagazine.com





Rolf flew cargo from Amsterdam to the US and came out of the crate wanting to play tug with my long dress 😂
I did bring wipes to clean him up, and, yes, it was necessary. I also brought water, which he enthusiastically drank.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is Rolf, 10 minutes after arrival.❤💙





__





iCloud


Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




share.icloud.com


----------



## carolina.ferralesl (Oct 29, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Here is Rolf, 10 minutes after arrival.❤💙
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a very happy pup. Should be very confident. Cargo should not be so horrible for them, then. Thank for sharing.

I will be reading more on the information about not having a tail.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The big thing to consider when flying a dog in cargo is the high temperatures. Different airlines set different limits, but you may have to wait until it is cooler to fly the dog. A lot of airports also require a customs broker to clear the dog.


----------

